# Mega Avalanche



## Jullage (Jan 31, 2010)

Have any of you attempted this? im going to alp d'huez skiing in a few weeks time and learned of the mega avalanche and after watching videos... im hooked. 

which bike should i use? my uncle's friend owns some ski chalet's not far from d'huez... its not during peak season so we can use one of them... there are 9 of us planning on going we just need more info... all ive heard so far is take a full face helmet and pray your bike is up to it... 

will my bullit be up to it?  and who do we contact to enroll in it?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.avalanchecup.com/newlang_2.html
http://www.avalanchecup.com/mega-avalanche.html

I haven't been there and quite likely never will.... but.

A Bullit should be up to it. Looks like the route involves quite a bit of pedaling, even some uphill, so an all out DH race rig is probably not the best.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

6" bike single crown fork works well. I'm riding my spicy in it this year.


----------



## 0pt1cal (Jun 20, 2005)

Going with 7 inches and will be riding an Uzzi VP with Lyrik DH coils up front


----------

